# Escaping the Burning Forest with it still ablaze - consequences? (My players keep out



## Neonchameleon (Aug 16, 2010)

My PCs have decided to take the route out of the Burning Forest that leaves it still ablaze - white water rafting down the White River and over the waterfall.  (They've just rescued Tilanjin).

One reason to do this is that the Warlord has decided she wants the forest still ablaze - prevent Ragesia rolling over Shahalesti too fast.

Also the fighter managed to become a fire zombie.  Leaving is scaring the life (well, undeath) out of him - and white water rafting doubly so.  And the Warlock is coming close to outright breaking a geas (which I will deal with).

But what are the long term consequences for leaving the forest still burning?  It will go out - in a month or two (the PCs will buy some time for it to continue to blaze, but the Seela are ultimately doomed).  But, not having the non-4e modules, how will this affect things later?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 16, 2010)

It really doesn't, not in-game (at least, in the 3e version). Any fighting that might go on as a result of Innenotdar becoming a clear path happens off screen. It's honestly one of my regrets in the original 3e version, that we didn't make the decision matter more.

Oh, one thing that does matter is, have the PCs met the trillith yet? If they haven't encountered Deception and Indomitability, that makes later events less interesting, because they don't have the background to understand them.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2010)

In the 4E version we're going more out of our way to have that affect the PCs relationships with various factions.  That'll kick in later.


----------



## Neonchameleon (Aug 16, 2010)

Depends what you mean by "met with".  Indomitability ordered them deeper into the forest at the end of Act 1 (they talked a lot less to him than I expected).  Nelle's dropped a few big hints about Indomitability and Tilanjin's about to drop a few more.  Deception's ... not revealing himself any more than Foresight does.

I'll do something in the module they see everyone again then - probably making things worse where the PCs are because Gate Pass is more pivotal for Ragesian supply routes than it would be otherwise.  (But the Shahalesti will be better off, assuming they are playing ball).


----------



## Neonchameleon (Aug 16, 2010)

Morrus said:


> In the 4E version we're going more out of our way to have that affect the PCs relationships with various factions.  That'll kick in later.



Yay, thanks   I'll be interested to see if they work out what started the forest burning.


----------



## Skyscraper (Aug 17, 2010)

Neonchameleon said:


> Also the fighter managed to become a fire zombie.




Managed, as in: he actually wanted that? What are his motivations now, to eat people? At least they'll be well cooked, hehe


----------



## Neonchameleon (Aug 18, 2010)

Managed as in screwed up badly (*5* opportunity attacks in a round) after saying the right things to Indomitability to make that possible.  And motivations, not quite sure at the moment.


----------



## Skyscraper (Aug 19, 2010)

Yikes, 5 in a round, hard to top that!


----------

